# Environmental Consulting



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wondering does anyone here work in the environmental consulting industry? I have recently finished my degree in Ecological restoration and it'd be great if someone working in the field can give some advice on what should I be doing to get my foot in the door of the industry. Any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Translink has a large Environmental Department, they have one for each property and they are opening up new properties in the near future


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

My boyfriend is in the same industry, so I had a front row view of what happens when a batch of 20 newly minted engineers flood the market in Vancouver. If you don't want to spend a year looking for a job that will pay 8k below industry average to live in an expensive city, be prepared to relocate. Edmonton and Calgary have jobs galore for your type of work, thanks to both the booming economy and the oil sands. Companies in Vancouver get away with paying a pittance because they know people are desperate for jobs, and starting off with a low initial salary can affect what you make for the rest of your career.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I will check on the Translink website regularly. And I have the impression that things are going exactly like fuzzysocks is describing.. it's bad here in Vancouver... should have chosen another field of study even though I would love to work to protect our environment.. relocating is near impossible in my current situation


----------

